#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Прошу помочь! Попал в трудную ситуацию!

## Евгений Шпагин

Приветствую всех ваджрных братьев и сестер!

Прошу помочь с моей ситуацией, так как своими силами не могу выбраться из нее. Долго терпел, но видит Будда вынужден искать помощи... 

Где-то полтора месяца назад устроился на работу после очень продолжительного поиска, везде и всюду отказывали... Очень обрадовался, но радость моя оказалась Пирровой... Мой наниматель оказался очень серьезным мошенником. Уболтал меня и втянул в свою махинационную игру, повесил на меня кредиты на очень крупную сумму! Сейчас не платит мне зарплату, не хочет закрывать кредиты - одним словом избегает меня по всякому. Я конечно подал в полицию, но там сказали что процесс не быстрый и не известно как может закончиться... Я очень прошу всех кто может *провести ритуал по устранению моей проблемы* - не дайте пропасть, банки уже начинают меня пресовать! Я понимаю что это моя карма - но я уже две недели не нахожу себе места, плохо сплю и меня всего колотит от всего происходящего. Меня как-будто прокляли, весь последний год сплошные проблемы, безденежье и полная безнадега! Еще немного и готов в петлю лезть...

----------

Максим& (29.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Поддерживаю Вас. Если братья-буддисты просто морально поддержат, это уже великая сила. Важно, чтобы Вы верили в себя. Но и ритуал тоже нужен, если кто-то умеет и знает как.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (29.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

Молитесь за своего начальника-мошенника, только от всего сердца молитесь. Ему хуже, чем Вам. А безденежье не самая страшная проблема. Если полиция динамит - несите заяву в прокуратуру на бездействие полиции, требуйте от полиции бумаги о возбуждении дела для банка - кредитора.

----------

Анна А (30.06.2016), Говинда (05.08.2016), Дондог (04.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (29.06.2016), Монферран (29.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Евгений, сочувствую... Посмотрите в расписаниях визитов лам, какие ритуалы будут проводиться в мск в июле... Наверняка какие-то из них нужны Вам.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (29.06.2016), Монферран (29.06.2016)

----------


## Анна А

Евгений, Вам сейчас очень не просто, и...посмотрите на свою подпись про ум. Это действительно все, что у нас есть. Ум  может метаться и  генерировать страх, а страх играет роль "жертвы", которая....всегда найдет своего "тирана" - еще одну провальную ситуацию. Мир как будто зеркалит...Обрушьте этот сценарий. 
Попробуйте почувствовать себя в том состоянии, когда все закончилось благополучно. Просто крутите этот слайд как можно чаще, получайте от него удовольствие. Пусть это будет Ваш личный ритуал, ведь ритуал силен энергией, вложенной в него. 

Это конечно не отменяет действий по физическому исправлению ситуации, но вот увидите, что все будет происходить спокойней и уверенней. И..мир отзеркалит именно это. 

Про молитву за начальника тоже соглашусь. 
Ну а я помолюсь за Вас. Капля в море тоже вода )

----------

Алик (30.06.2016), Евгений Шпагин (30.06.2016)

----------


## Olle

Целый год искал работу, с возрастом ее найти все труднее и труднее, самый лучший год был для практики.   
Получилось - год ретрита, без полного "затвора". 
1 июня 2014 уволился и 1 июня 2015 приняли на работу.
И вернулся туда же, на тоже место откуда уволился. 
Карма.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (30.06.2016), Эделизи (02.07.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Нужно брать начальника-мошенника за жабры. Имущество перепишите на родственников, а то банк может конфисковать. Гол как сокол, с вас нечего взять.
Читайте сутру сердца регулярно.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (30.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.07.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Приветствую всех ваджрных братьев и сестер!
> 
> Прошу помочь с моей ситуацией, так как своими силами не могу выбраться из нее. Долго терпел, но видит Будда вынужден искать помощи... 
> 
> Где-то полтора месяца назад устроился на работу после очень продолжительного поиска, везде и всюду отказывали... Очень обрадовался, но радость моя оказалась Пирровой... Мой наниматель оказался очень серьезным мошенником. Уболтал меня и втянул в свою махинационную игру, повесил на меня кредиты на очень крупную сумму! Сейчас не платит мне зарплату, не хочет закрывать кредиты - одним словом избегает меня по всякому. Я конечно подал в полицию, но там сказали что процесс не быстрый и не известно как может закончиться... Я очень прошу всех кто может *провести ритуал по устранению моей проблемы* - не дайте пропасть, банки уже начинают меня пресовать! Я понимаю что это моя карма - но я уже две недели не нахожу себе места, плохо сплю и меня всего колотит от всего происходящего. Меня как-будто прокляли, весь последний год сплошные проблемы, безденежье и полная безнадега! Еще немного и готов в петлю лезть...

----------

Евгений Шпагин (30.06.2016), Монферран (30.06.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Если вы действительно не виновны, то наилучший ритуал по устранению этой проблемы может провести ОЭБиПК.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (30.06.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Если вы действительно не виновны, то наилучший ритуал по устранению этой проблемы может провести ОЭБиПК.


Это уже сделал - там собирают материалы... Я просто боюсь последствий, так как данный человек ходит со своей вооруженной охраной, и боюсь может на меня натравить своих подельников разобраться со мной! Нет человека, нет проблем...

----------

Сергей Хос (30.06.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Вот точно,Шпагин.Посадите своего начальника и молитесь за него... :Smilie: ))

Надеюсь у вас все утрясется. 
И это не карма,а  недальновидность,хотя может быть это одно и то же.) .Успехов вам ,и смотрите сначала на людей,а потом на свои желания,тогда не будет мошенников.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (30.06.2016), Монферран (30.06.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Это уже сделал - там собирают материалы... Я просто боюсь последствий, так как данный человек ходит со своей вооруженной охраной, и боюсь может на меня натравить своих подельников разобраться со мной! Нет человека, нет проблем...


Были подобные ситуации у меня в жизни.
Думал. Пока сделал для себя вывод: Общения, дружбы, бизнеса и всего подобного с нехорошими людьми и компаниями избегать. Ни к чему хорошему это не приведет.
Думаю, с нехорошими компаниями и людьми - только форма общения: мородобой и суды.

Не помню точную фразу, но что-то типа раз однажды у Конфуция спросили: 



> "Плох ли человек, которого все уважают?"
> "Типа - это отстойный человек"
> "Плох ли человек, которого все ненавидят?"
> "Это совсем отстойный человек"
> "-??? -Какой же тогда человек достойный??"
> "Достойный человек, которого хорошие люди уважают, а дурные ненавидят."


Поэтому, думаю для себя, бизнес с дурными людьми не приведет ни к чему хорошему. 
Если я никакого бизнеса или дружбы с подонками не буду иметь. Бизнес и дружбу с хорошими людьми буду иметь, думается проживу не так уж плохо. 
М.б. не долго. Но, хотя бы, не плохо.

https://ru.wikiquote.org/wiki/%D0%9A...86%D0%B8%D0%B9

----------

Olle (01.07.2016), Евгений Шпагин (01.07.2016), Нико (01.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.07.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

В общем полиция оказалась бессильна... По моему заявлению вынесли промежуточный отказ! Чудны твои дела Великий Будда... Остался с двумя кредитами и должником перед банками! А один из банков тем временем готовит заявление в суд против меня как злостного мошенника и неплательщика... А мой бывший начальник насмехается надо мной и судя по всему над всей полицией!!!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В общем полиция оказалась бессильна... По моему заявлению вынесли промежуточный отказ! Чудны твои дела Великий Будда... Остался с двумя кредитами и должником перед банками! А один из банков тем временем готовит заявление в суд против меня как злостного мошенника и неплательщика... А мой бывший начальник насмехается надо мной и судя по всему над всей полицией!!!


Не очень силён в юриспруденции, но кмк., надо в суд подавать в первую очередь, что в судебном порядке оспорить а то и доказать именно Вашу непричастность к кредитам.
Хотя если кредиты оформлены на Вас и с этим всё по закону, то для банков  Вы и являетесь должником.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (04.08.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Не очень силён в юриспруденции, но кмк., надо в суд подавать в первую очередь, что в судебном порядке оспорить а то и доказать именно Вашу непричастность к кредитам.
> Хотя если кредиты оформлены на Вас и с этим всё по закону, то для банков  Вы и являетесь должником.


Да, к моему великому сожалению я самый доверчивый и наивный лох, который веровал в порядочность людей... Кредиты оформлены на меня и я несу полную ответственность!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Жаль. 
Помощь хорошего юриста нужна.
Возможно всётаки встречные заявления в суды помогут, не соглашения с решениями, апеляции. 
Вообще если собственности нет, которую отобрать могут,  то наверное в результате будет внесение в чёрные списки, больше кредитов не дадут, визы оформлять не получиться, загранпаспорт и т.п. И очень много тяганины со всякими коллекторами.

Или банки предложат некое взаимовыгодное решение, им же тоже не конкретно Вы нужны, им лишь бы себе хоть  чтото вернуть.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (04.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Да, к моему великому сожалению я самый доверчивый и наивный лох, который веровал в порядочность людей... Кредиты оформлены на меня и я несу полную ответственность!


Вы любимчик Будды если честно. Он милостью своей дал вам познать что есть Дукха. В следующей жизни вы обязательно станете бхикшу, тем и спасетесь:-)
Но по мирскому, да. Это печально.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (04.08.2016)

----------


## Алик

Так понимаю, что Вашему бывшему можно 159-ю статью УК РФ Мошенничество, то есть хищение чужого имущества или приобретение права на чужое имущество путем обмана или злоупотребления доверием инкриминировать: чаще общайтесь со следователем (  свидетели, косвенные улики, мотив...), ходите по начальству, в прокуратуру, в СМИ  ( сделайте так, чтобы при Вашем появлении начальство  обратно в кабинеты пряталось), если нет других рычагов- берите измором (.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (04.08.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Так понимаю, что Вашему бывшему можно 159-ю статью УК РФ Мошенничество, то есть хищение чужого имущества или приобретение права на чужое имущество путем обмана или злоупотребления доверием инкриминировать: чаще общайтесь со следователем (  свидетели, косвенные улики, мотив...), ходите по начальству, в прокуратуру, в СМИ  ( сделайте так, чтобы при Вашем появлении начальство  обратно в кабинеты пряталось), если нет других рычагов- берите измором (.


Да я уже все что мог собрал для следователей, можно сказать их работу сделал. Все телефонные разговоры и беседы на диктофон записывал... Но видимо карма свое требует, нужно хлебнуть эту горечь сполна... Есть еще надежда на московских следователей, они пока знакомятся с делом. А подмосковное УБЕП видимо мышей больше не хочет ловить...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообщем, я к чему написал. Следствие - следствием, но судебная тяганина с банками это параллельное дело, совершенно другое. Возможно именно этому стоит уделять намного больше внимания.
Не так мстить или стараться засадить, а пытать с банками разрулить, в этом будет самая большая проблема. даже если афериста и посадят. Кредиты то на Вас.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Еще есть маленькая надежда на совесть и страх перед всевышним этого негодяя. В последней нашей беседе, он мне сказал что юридически он перед всеми чист. Я ему тогда возразил, что всевышнему и кармическим божествам он тоже будет доказывать что юридически чист... Уже не знаю кого просить, пытался самостоятельно использовать Абхичерука-Тантру, но результат судя по всему нулевой...

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Вообщем, я к чему написал. Следствие - следствием, но судебная тяганина с банками это параллельное дело, совершенно другое. Возможно именно этому стоит уделять намного больше внимания.


А мне им даже возразить нечем! Один из банков уже готовит бумаги в суд, и кажется настроен весьма серьезно упрятать меня за решетку... А дать банку ничего не могу, я и так весь свой бизнес потерял...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А мне им даже возразить нечем! Один из банков уже готовит бумаги в суд, и кажется настроен весьма серьезно упрятать меня за решетку... А дать банку ничего не могу, я и так весь свой бизнес потерял...


Там я дописал, что какраз с банками самая проблема. Даже если гипотетически и посадят работодателя, кредиты всё равно на Вас останутся. Поэтому, как мне кажется, лучше больше внимания, сил и средств вкладывать в ситуацию с банками.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Да я уже все что мог собрал для следователей, можно сказать их работу сделал. Все телефонные разговоры и беседы на диктофон записывал... Но видимо карма свое требует, нужно хлебнуть эту горечь сполна... Есть еще надежда на московских следователей, они пока знакомятся с делом. А подмосковное УБЕП видимо мышей больше не хочет ловить...


Ваши прошедшие действия сформировали настоящее, Ваши нынешние действия формируют будущее. Зачем оглядываться, что сделано, то сделано. Помните анекдот про лягушку, которую в кувшин со сливками бросили - она барахталась, барахталась и сбила из сливок масло, по нему и выбралась. Так что Ваша карма только в Ваших руках. 
Кван Сеум Босаль

----------

Евгений Шпагин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Вы любимчик Будды если честно. Он милостью своей дал вам познать что есть Дукха. В следующей жизни вы обязательно станете бхикшу, тем и спасетесь:-)
> Но по мирскому, да. Это печально.


Благодарю на добром слове...  :Smilie:  Я судя по всему с таким темпами по потере имущества и обнищанию уже через несколько лет буду стучать алюминиевой миской в ворота монастыря... И стричься не надо будет, уже побритый выйду из казенного дома...

----------

Дондог (05.08.2016), Максим& (05.08.2016)

----------


## Алик

> А мне им даже возразить нечем! Один из банков уже готовит бумаги в суд, и кажется настроен весьма серьезно упрятать меня за решетку... А дать банку ничего не могу, я и так весь свой бизнес потерял...


Вы неплательщик, а не мошенник, за это не сажают. Если бы кредит по подставным документам оформлялся - тогда да, 159-я статья УК РФ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (05.08.2016), Фил (05.08.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Вы неплательщик, а не мошенник, за это не сажают. Если бы кредит по подставным документам оформлялся - тогда да, 159-я статья УК РФ.


Ждать осталось не долго... 25 августа день Х, когда банк начнет выкручивать руки...

----------


## Алик

> Ждать осталось не долго... 25 августа день Х, когда банк начнет выкручивать руки...


Сейчас банки сами трясутся - их самих Центробанк почём зря закрывает. Может и вашего кредитора прикроют, если у него карма хреновая). 
Вот еще посмотрите, вдруг пригодится : 
http://regforum.ru/posts/1709_proced...cheskogo_lica/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2016), Дондог (05.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ждать осталось не долго... 25 августа день Х, когда банк начнет выкручивать руки...


Если у Вас имущества не осталось, которое банк может забрать, то ничего Вам вообще не будет.
Это уже проблемы банка будут.
Не выедете за границу правда. 
Вот и все.

И на работу с белой з/п не получится устроится - 50% забирать будет.
Но иногда это тоже решаемо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2016), Дондог (05.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Йен

Так это распространенный вид мошенничества, когда оформляют кредиты на других физ. лиц, за вознаграждение и обещая выплачивать этот кредит, в том числе и начальство на подчиненных, потом смываются или просто игнорят. Обманутых по стране десятки тысяч. Неужели не слышали и попались.
Сейчас, если органы и суд не помогут, а выплачивать нечем, то остается только процедура банкротства.

----------

Алик (07.08.2016), Дондог (05.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Дондог

> Сейчас банки сами трясутся - их самих Центробанк почём зря закрывает. Может и вашего кредитора прикроют, если у него карма хреновая).


Долг от этого не исчезнет.

----------


## Фил

> если органы и суд не помогут, а выплачивать нечем, то остается только процедура банкротства.


Эта процедура очень интересная  :Smilie:  поскольку тоже стоит денег.
Откуда их взять человеку, у которого денег нет - непонятно.
И там такой хитрожопый закон о банкротстве физлиц, что не исключено, что долг все равно оплачивать придется.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2016), Дондог (05.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Йен

Знакомый владелец магазина недавно  попал с кредитами, не выдержал конкуренции Пятерочек и Магнитов в своем городишке, а деньги занимал на оборудование и прочее, сейчас с семьей смылся от кредиторов в другой город.
Я тоже влетал в начале девяностых, тогда малейшая ошибка или криминальное происшествие, типа - украли купленный на занятые деньги  товар, дорого стоило, потому что в Сбере брали под 200% годовых, а у частников под 1 проц. в день, причем бывало и в долларах, если прижмет. Потом проценты на проценты и приехали. Я с долгам рассчитался только в начале двухтысячных, знаю какая это нервотрепка: то бандиты, то судебные приставы. От стрессов временно спасало лишь йоговское самадхи, ну хоть сосредоточение без сати до какой-то степени  развил и то польза от попадалова ) Так что все проходит, думаю выход найдется, не стоит все это близко к сердцу принимать, от беспокойства проблема не решится, лишь нервная система расшатается.

----------

Дондог (06.08.2016), Евгений Шпагин (06.08.2016), Фил (05.08.2016)

----------


## Фил

Ужас какой!
Сейчас попроще. Денег нет - кошмарить не будут.

----------


## Шавырин

Читаю и фигею с вас !

Вы сами-то себя слышите ? 

Страна советов , блин .

----------


## Aion

> Страна советов, блин.


Колхоз "Светлый путь".  :Cool:

----------

Шавырин (07.08.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Продолжение истории...

Получив от полиции официальный отказ о возбуждении уголовного дела я было совсем отчаялся... Без работы (мою трудовую книжку мой бывший работодатель не вернул и исчез), без денег (каждый месяц закрывал банкам 70 т.р.), без какого-либо понимания как же мне выйти из этой ситуации я на последние деньги решил купить маленький бизнес (фотосалон) и попутно делать различные полиграфические заказы - визитки, листовки, буклеты... Параллельно  в Авито разместил информацию о себе, о своих услугах. Когда смотрел бизнес, то исходил из цены покупки и стоимости аренды - так как денег было в притык. Нашел на другом краю Москвы недалеко от метро Жулебино, хотя сам живу на западе Москвы, Можайский р-н. Заплатил 100 т.р., и спустя пару дней увидел, что мой фотосалон находится в двадцати метрах от кафе под названием "КАРМА", хотя до этого я это кафе в упор не видел, прямо как в этой теме http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....369&highlight= : мне постоянно судьба открыто посылает знаки. Я окончательно понял что отрабатываю карму. Потом анализируя и прокручивая свою жизнь, я нашел места в своей жизни, где я накосячил будучи молодым и глупым. Это было связано с деньгами - взял в долг деньги и не отдал, а еще был момент когда я взял чужое оборудование и также не вернул... 

Я написал о своей ситуации учителю в Индию, он сказал, что собирается на два месяца уехать в монастырь Гюме, и там будет молиться обо мне. Это придало мне сил и уверенности. Также он сказал, что провел для меня гадание Мо с одним известным ринпоче, и тот сказал, что мне ежедневно нужно читать мантру Авалокитешвары, Гуру Ринпоче и Ламы Цонкапы - что я и делаю каждый день по несколько раз. После этого прошло несколько недель и со мной на связь вышел адвокат - ему нужно было сделать сайт. Я ему сделал и он остался очень доволен работой. Я понял что это еще один знак и написал ему с просьбой о встрече. После этого мы с ним познакомились, я ему рассказал о своей проблеме. Он выслушал меня и сказал, что в моем случае единственный выход подавать на банкротство. Согласился мне помочь бесплатно, попросив от меня помощь с продвижением его сайта и еще сделать один сайт для его юридического центра. Таким образом я увидел свет в этой тяжелейшей для меня ситуации. 

И буквально два дня назад со мной на связь выходит одна девушка (такая же потерпевшая от рук этого мошенника) по имени Рената. Пока я с ней разговаривал по телефону, ко мне заходит мужчина и просит поменять батарейку в часах. Я пытаюсь посмотреть маркировку и читаю на батарейке - RENATA. Я снова отмечаю очередной "знак от судьбы". Она мне сообщает новость, что данного мошенника задержали сотрудники ФСБ с поличным, он у них был в разработке. Вот ролик задержания - http://ren.tv/novosti/2016-12-14/ren...iz-afganistana

Сегодня я был на встрече с сотрудником ФСБ, который ведет расследование. Я передал ему материалы, которые собрал за то время работая с этим мошенником. 

Надеюсь таким образом его посадят на очень долгий срок - по некоторым сведениям он обманул людей почти на 500 миллионов рублей... Я не знаю смогу ли я вернуть деньги и машины, которые он у меня забрал обманом - но только то, что он уже не будет калечить чужие судьбы уже греет мне сердце! 

Я ему говорил, что он неминуемо столкнется с кармой, как я столкнулся со своей... Для него АД только начинается...

САРВА МАНГАЛАМ...

----------

Алик (15.12.2016), Анна А (15.12.2016), Бо (15.12.2016), Галина_Сур (15.12.2016), Гошка (16.12.2016), Денис Васильевич (15.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (16.12.2016)

----------


## Кеин

Есть очень серьёзное противоречие между этими вашими надеждами:



> Надеюсь таким образом его посадят на очень долгий срок - по некоторым сведениям он обманул людей почти на 500 миллионов рублей... Я не знаю смогу ли я вернуть деньги и машины, которые он у меня забрал обманом - но только то, что он уже не будет калечить чужие судьбы уже греет мне сердце!


И этими пожеланиями.



> САРВА МАНГАЛАМ...


За лицемерие тоже кармуют, а не только за долги денег.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Есть очень серьёзное противоречие между этими вашими надеждами:
> 
> 
> За лицемерие тоже кармуют, а не только за долги денег.


Одно другому не мешает! Ежедневно в утренних и вечерних молитвах, при визуализации собрания живых существ перед древом прибежища всех Будд и Татхагат он сидит впереди меня, а в конце моей буддийской практики я желаю ему счастья и скорейшего избавления от столь тяжелой кармы...

А вам я желаю разобраться в своих противоречиях, прежде чем обвинять меня в лицемерии...

----------

Гошка (16.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Как-то раз ЕСДЛ рассказывал историю про капитана корабля: 

В одной из прошлых жизней Будда был капитаном и ему стало известно, что один из 500 богатых купцов, путешествующих на его корабле, замышляет убийство своих товарищей. Капитан попытался отговорить торговца, но напрасно, и тогда он рассудил, что убив злоумышленника, не только спасет 499 жизней, но и убережет убийцу от страшных последствий этого злодеяния. Убийство человека обычно ведет к отрицательным последствиям, но в данном случае великие заслуги, которые капитан создал своим поступком, оказались весомее. http://savetibet.ru/2016/06/05/dalai-lama.html

Это для тех кто видит во мне лицемера...

----------

Гошка (16.12.2016)

----------


## Кеин

> Одно другому не мешает!


Понятно.




> А вам я желаю разобраться в своих противоречиях, прежде чем обвинять меня в лицемерии...


Спасибо за пожелания.

----------


## Йен

> Как-то раз ЕСДЛ рассказывал историю про капитана корабля: 
> 
> В одной из прошлых жизней Будда был капитаном и ему стало известно, что один из 500 богатых купцов, путешествующих на его корабле, замышляет убийство своих товарищей. Капитан попытался отговорить торговца, но напрасно, и тогда он рассудил, что убив злоумышленника, не только спасет 499 жизней, но и убережет убийцу от страшных последствий этого злодеяния. Убийство человека обычно ведет к отрицательным последствиям, но в данном случае великие заслуги, которые капитан создал своим поступком, оказались весомее.


Тут с логикой проблемы, убить 499 человек за короткое время, у него просто силенок не хватит ножом махать )

----------


## Харуказе

> Тут с логикой проблемы, убить 499 человек за короткое время, у него просто силенок не хватит ножом махать )


Отравить.

----------


## Йен

> Отравить.


То есть капитан этот - вовсе не "капитан очевидность" и вместо того, чтобы предупредить пассажиров о возможном отравлении, он решает грохнуть подозреваемого )

----------


## Харуказе

> То есть капитан этот - вовсе не "капитан очевидность" и вместо того, чтобы предупредить пассажиров о возможном отравлении, он решает грохнуть подозреваемого )


Я эту историю в подробностях не знаю. Может он уже собирался вылить яд в котёл,завязалась борьба и он убил его. По большому счёту убить большое количество людей в океане не так уж и трудно. Он мог направить корабль на рифы и т.д. Как он попытался это сделать я не знаю.

----------


## Йен

Я в Тхераваде подобных историй вообще не знаю, чтобы кто-то убивал, пусть даже ради спасения других )

----------


## Фил

> Я в Тхераваде подобных историй вообще не знаю, чтобы кто-то убивал, пусть даже ради спасения других )


 А как же Сиха-сутта натянутая на глобус?  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

> А как же Сиха-сутта натянутая на глобус?


За это пусть натягиватель отвечает )

----------

Фил (16.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

> За это пусть натягиватель отвечает )


Я к тому, что при большом желании у умении натягивать, и в Тхераваде можно подобное найти.
И понятно почему (Тигры Тамил-Илама активизировались)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тут с логикой проблемы, убить 499 человек за короткое время, у него просто силенок не хватит ножом махать )


Террористы в местах, где много людей собирается, убивают за короткое время много людей. Ни ножа ни силы не надо, чтоб борт на дно пустить, логика конечно нужна.

----------


## Йен

Так это терррист-смертник времен прошлых жизней Будды был? )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Хватит флудить! В данной истории о капитане (Бодхисаттве - Будде) говорится о его мотивации не дать человеку совершить  столь тяжкое деяние,  и тем самым накопить жесточайшую карму. Если хотите это как аллегория... Послушайте хотя бы комментарии учителей...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2016), Гошка (16.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

А мотивация - не убивая, связать купца террориста-смертника, воспользовавшись силой 499 других купцов и отдать под суд чем хуже, у него же времени полно было, раз отговорить пытался  ) ?

----------

Доня (19.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> А мотивация - не убивая, связать купца террориста-смертника, воспользовавшись силой 499 других купцов и отдать под суд чем хуже, у него же времени полно было, раз отговорить пытался  ) ?


Думаю лучшим ответом на ваш вопрос будет обратиться к учителям Махаянской традиции...

----------

Гошка (16.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А мотивация - не убивая, связать купца террориста-смертника, воспользовавшись силой 499 других купцов и отдать под суд чем хуже, у него же времени полно было, раз отговорить пытался  ) ?


Битва бодхисаттв стало-быть:
первый лишает существ, опоры на мирское счастье (деньги) и приобщает умы к Дхарме..
второй режет (сажает) первого, дабы помнил- "кто круче"
(чего- нормально.. главное цитату найти- и опять жизнь правильная..))

----------


## Альбина

Шпагин. А Вы ему  теперь в  тюрьму книжки по Дхарме присылайте.
Представляете, с таким даром чел. потом как выйдет как народ за собой в буддизм поведет.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А Вам как воздастся... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (Вы типа будете такая "Буддаэманация")

----------

Алик (16.12.2016), Дубинин (16.12.2016), Евгений Шпагин (16.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Шпагин. А Вы ему  теперь в  тюрьму книжки по Дхарме присылайте.
> Представляете, с таким даром чел. потом как выйдет как народ за собой в буддизм поведет.. А Вам как воздастся... (Вы типа будете такая "Буддаэманация")


Боюсь не в этой жизни... Он "завёрнутый наглухо" мусульманин... Он не воспринял меня всеръёз, когда я ему говорил о наступлении неминуемой и мгновенной кармы - сейчас пожинает плоды собственных деяний. Может долгое коротание бесконечных часов подействует на него, вдруг захочет приобщиться к буддизму - я помогу, в том числе и книгой о Четырёх Благородных Истинах...

----------


## Альбина

> Боюсь не в этой жизни... Он "завёрнутый наглухо" мусульманин... Он не воспринял меня всеръёз, когда я ему говорил о наступлении неминуемой и мгновенной кармы - сейчас пожинает плоды собственных деяний. Может долгое коротание бесконечных часов подействует на него, вдруг захочет приобщиться к буддизму - я помогу, в том числе и книгой о Четырёх Благородных Истинах...


ну,главное,что Вы не унываете.  :Wink:  :Smilie: А мое имхо мне сейчас говорит,что такие коротания не действуют положительно ни на кого. :Frown:

----------


## Алик

> Боюсь не в этой жизни... Он "завёрнутый наглухо" мусульманин... Он не воспринял меня всеръёз, когда я ему говорил о наступлении неминуемой и мгновенной кармы - сейчас пожинает плоды собственных деяний. Может долгое коротание бесконечных часов подействует на него, вдруг захочет приобщиться к буддизму - я помогу, в том числе и книгой о Четырёх Благородных Истинах...


Он не мусульманин :
 " Обман и мошенничество – качества, чуждые исламскому обществу, идущие вразрез с личностью благородного мусульманина. Среди мусульман не должно быть места мошенникам, предателям и обманщикам...
Пророк Мухаммад говорил:
«Господь сказал: Есть три человека, которых я отвергну в День Суда: человека, который пообещал и не сдержал своего слова, человека, который заработал денег, продав свободного в рабство, и человека, который нанял кого-то, извлек выгоду из его труда и не заплатил ему по достоинству» (Сахих Аль-Бухари).
Обман и мошенничество считаются гнусными грехами,  позором для человека в обоих мирах. Пророк Мухаммад (да благословит его Аллах и да приветствует) не просто исключил обманщика из ряда мусульман, он также заявил, что в  Судный День каждый предатель воскреснет со знаменем своего предательства. Его имя станут выкрикивать и привлекать к нему внимание остальных." http://www.islamreligion.com/ru/articles/346/

----------

Альбина (16.12.2016), Евгений Шпагин (16.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Он не мусульманин :
>  " Обман и мошенничество – качества, чуждые исламскому обществу, идущие вразрез с личностью благородного мусульманина. Среди мусульман не должно быть места мошенникам, предателям и обманщикам...
> Пророк Мухаммад говорил:
> «Господь сказал: Есть три человека, которых я отвергну в День Суда: человека, который пообещал и не сдержал своего слова, человека, который заработал денег, продав свободного в рабство, и человека, который нанял кого-то, извлек выгоду из его труда и не заплатил ему по достоинству» (Сахих Аль-Бухари).
> Обман и мошенничество считаются гнусными грехами,  позором для человека в обоих мирах. Пророк Мухаммад (да благословит его Аллах и да приветствует) не просто исключил обманщика из ряда мусульман, он также заявил, что в  Судный День каждый предатель воскреснет со знаменем своего предательства. Его имя станут выкрикивать и привлекать к нему внимание остальных." http://www.islamreligion.com/ru/articles/346/


вот спасибо, а то я как-раз было начала сомневаться в качестве Ислама.

----------

Алик (16.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Приветствую всех ваджрных братьев и сестер!
> 
> Прошу помочь с моей ситуацией, так как своими силами не могу выбраться из нее. Долго терпел, но видит Будда вынужден искать помощи... 
> 
> Где-то полтора месяца назад устроился на работу после очень продолжительного поиска, везде и всюду отказывали... Очень обрадовался, но радость моя оказалась Пирровой... Мой наниматель оказался очень серьезным мошенником. Уболтал меня и втянул в свою махинационную игру, повесил на меня кредиты на очень крупную сумму! Сейчас не платит мне зарплату, не хочет закрывать кредиты - одним словом избегает меня по всякому. Я конечно подал в полицию, но там сказали что процесс не быстрый и не известно как может закончиться... Я очень прошу всех кто может *провести ритуал по устранению моей проблемы* - не дайте пропасть, банки уже начинают меня пресовать! Я понимаю что это моя карма - но я уже две недели не нахожу себе места, плохо сплю и меня всего колотит от всего происходящего. Меня как-будто прокляли, весь последний год сплошные проблемы, безденежье и полная безнадега! Еще немного и готов в петлю лезть...


По существу вопроса: Вы и правда предпочтете петлю публичному позору и тюрьме? Только предельно искренне.

Практически, Вам стоит посмотреть на жизнь людей, которые много лет должники банков, скрываются от коллекторов и уже перестали видеть в ситуации какую-то особенную проблему. Это тоже жизнь, вполне обыденная. Сейчас Вы думаете, что Вам есть что терять. Привыкнув к ситуации, Вы займетесь тем, на что можете повлиять и позволите смерти наступить естественным путем, в свое время, а к усилиям банков и коллекторов будете относиться с сочувствием. 

Но может быть Вы и правда лучше в петлю. Тогда не затягивайте.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> По существу вопроса: Вы и правда предпочтете петлю публичному позору и тюрьме? Только предельно искренне.
> 
> Практически, Вам стоит посмотреть на жизнь людей, которые много лет должники банков, скрываются от коллекторов и уже перестали видеть в ситуации какую-то особенную проблему. Это тоже жизнь, вполне обыденная. Сейчас Вы думаете, что Вам есть что терять. Привыкнув к ситуации, Вы займетесь тем, на что можете повлиять и позволите смерти наступить естественным путем, в свое время, а к усилиям банков и коллекторов будете относиться с сочувствием. 
> 
> Но может быть Вы и правда лучше в петлю. Тогда не затягивайте.


Сытый голодного не поймет... Никому не пожелаю тех проблем, с которыми я столкнулся. Но поражает неадекватность некоторых людей. Вы видимо блюситель чистоты и морали? Может затянете петлю мне на шее и выбъете табурет у меня из под ног?

----------


## Дубинин

> Сытый голодного не поймет... Никому не пожелаю тех проблем, с которыми я столкнулся. Но поражает неадекватность некоторых людей. Вы видимо блюситель чистоты и морали? Может затянете петлю мне на шее и выбъете табурет у меня из под ног?


Да приболел человек, загурился, в игрушках меру потерял, с кем не бывает..))

----------

Евгений Шпагин (16.12.2016), Шавырин (17.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сытый голодного не поймет... Никому не пожелаю тех проблем, с которыми я столкнулся. Но поражает неадекватность некоторых людей. Вы видимо блюситель чистоты и морали? Может затянете петлю мне на шее и выбъете табурет у меня из под ног?


Вы думаете, что Ваша ситуация сложная. Мне она хорошо знакома. Я ее пережил. И Вы - переживете, если не будете усугублять. Думайте о тех, кто пережил, и держитесь. Все не так драматично, как видится аначале. Подумайте о втором смысле слова "не затягивайте".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да приболел человек, загурился, в игрушках меру потерял, с кем не бывает..))


Я свободен и Вам желаю.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я свободен и Вам желаю.


"Свободные" как собаки- в "обязаловку" не отлаиваются )) 
"свободный :Wink: "

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Свободные" как собаки- в "обязаловку" не отлаиваются )) 
> "свободный"


Свобода включает в себя позволение деяствовать не спрашивая мнений.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

"Ну всё, пропал подъезд" - цитата "Собачье сердце"

----------


## Shus

> "Ну всё, пропал подъезд" - цитата "Собачье сердце"


Ага. :Smilie: 
Началось в колхозе утро...

----------


## Алик

Кван Сеум Босаль

----------

Евгений Шпагин (18.12.2016)

----------

